# My Band



## parns (Oct 1, 2008)

www.myspace.com/mosescorey1


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice vocals and balance. Headed in the right direction.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I dig your style, dudes. :rockon:


----------



## parns (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks guys! WE ARE VERY LUCKY TO HAVE AN AMAZING SONG WRITER IN OUR band, we also produce and record everything ourselves. stay tuned for alot more tunes.


----------



## SquierDude (Aug 16, 2008)

nice work, keep it up and definitly would like to hear more


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Good on you guys. Very enjoyable. Thought the sound engineering was great. Nice vocals. Carry on. 

Regards,


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I just took a listen......REALLY #$#@$# good - nice work


----------



## nova1010 (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds good parns ,keep it up man


----------



## parns (Oct 1, 2008)

our album is almost done! here's a little promo video my wife put together for us!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28LoJvB5vjo

enjoy


----------

